# MYANMAR / BURMA | Railway



## ColinMires (Jun 10, 2013)

Check out this railway over the bridge from Hsipaw to Pwin Oo Lwin.
It even appears as a *"Must Do" railway journey


*


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Please add all future new threads to the thread finder for indexing. Thank you.


----------



## mpeculea (Jan 7, 2013)

:eek2:
How tall is that bridge anyway?


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)




----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## D664 (Dec 17, 2013)

Some of my pictures from 2013: 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/youthwith/sets/72157632682291675/


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...il-links-to-myanmar-and-laos.html?channel=542
> 
> *China approves rail links to Myanmar and Laos*
> Thursday, October 16, 2014
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/.../view/myanmar-signalling-contract-signed.html
> 
> *Myanmar signalling contract signed*
> 20 May 2015
> ...


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

Taken from an (ex-SBS) Australian journalist:-










Scott McIntyre via Twitter


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Here is the latest updates on Myanmar railways using second handed trams from Hiroshima 





Bringing tram back to Yangon after 70 years in absent
http://www.irrawaddy.com/burma/after-a-long-wait-commuter-tram-may-finally-reach-rangoon.html 
http://www3.nhk.or.jp/nhkworld/english/news/20160110_19.html
http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/news/asia/single-view/view/yangon-launches-light-rail-line.html
http://www.tnamcot.com/content/377675
http://www.mizzima.com/photo-essay/tram-service-begins '
http://www.mmtimes.com/index.php/business/18422-trams-return-to-yangon-after-100-years.html
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=CRB6EHV0rt8 

If tram works well even after running a tram on Strand road which not so busy, the massive electrification to allow more tram on run on existing Yangon ring railway
http://www.mmbiztoday.com/articles/hundred-year-old-tram-resumes-operation


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

A week into service, Yangon tram seen as fun novelty, not commuter's savior
By Coconuts Yangon January 18, 2016 / 11:32 MMT
http://yangon.coconuts.co/2016/01/18/week-service-yangon-tram-seen-fun-novelty-not-commuters-savior

Curious Commuters : Passengers Take Tram Rail For Leisure, Not Transport
4:28 PM MMT, Mon January 18, 2016
http://www.myanmaritv.com/news/curious-commuters-passengers-take-tram-rail-leisure-not-transport


----------



## horlick97 (Oct 7, 2010)

Is the streetcar on metre or cape gauge?
I understand myanmar's railway is on metre gauge, but Japan's is on cape gauge. 
So, did the Japanese convert it for Myanmar?


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

horlick97 said:


> Is the streetcar on metre or cape gauge?
> I understand myanmar's railway is on metre gauge, but Japan's is on cape gauge.
> So, did the Japanese convert it for Myanmar?


Street car is stand guage taken from Hiroshima so the 3rd rail has to be added while the diesel railway taken from JR West has to be regauged to fit the network of Yangon ring line


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal

http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...comotives-shipped-to-myanmar.html?channel=528

*CRRC locomotives shipped to Myanmar*
Tuesday, February 21, 2017










_CRRC Dalian, China, has shipped the first two units from a new batch of metre-gauge diesel locomotives for Myanmar Railways_

The 100km/h mixed-traffic locomotives are designed specifically for Myanmar with three two-axle bogies to enable operation on 62m radius curves

...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*รถไฟในพม่า The Switchback Slow Train in Myanmar (Burma) -- Thazi - Inle Lake*


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Taking a US$125 million loan from Korea EXIM Bank for track rehabilitation from Mandalay to Mandalay-Myintgyina in addition to a US$45 million loan from from Economic Development Cooperation Fund (EDCF) of the EXIM Bank for purchasing 100 new air-conditioned carriages from Dawonsys Company 


https://elevenmyanmar.com/news/mr-plans-to-sign-mou-with-exim-bank-to-take-the-loans


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

the track rehabilitation around Bago area as a part of Yangon - Mandalay track rehabilitation by Bayint Naung (Deputy General Manager at Myanmar Railways)

Laying 200 meter welded rails at Htongyi township of Bago



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=712587399285652





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=712426985968360



Laying 200 meter welded rails at Pyuntaza township of Bago



__ https://www.facebook.com/bayint.naung.16121/posts/713092245901834



Laying concrete sleepers between Pyinapkyi station and kadok station at Pyinbongyi township of Bago





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com





Laying concrete sleepers at Htongyi Site Depot, Htongyi township of Bago





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Plan for Sino-Burma Railway by China Railway Eryuan Engineering Group (CREEG) from Ruili to New Mandalay station before extending to Kyaukpyu Deep Sea Port, India and Bangladesh to connect Mandalay with Dhaka and Calcutta. Furthermore, Chinese investors is going to come up with New Mandalay - Yangon Railway so that Chinese trains would not have to change the trains to Yangon




__ https://www.facebook.com/thant.zin.5686/posts/2461864500575432



Hard labor by those Rural Burmese workers for track rehabilitation of Yangon circular railway (47 km with 39 stations) to be done in 2022 - male workers got 5000 Kyat a day while female workers got 4000 Kyat a day, so the couples must work together to make a living since the food alone cost them 3000 Kyat a day - the minimum wage of Burmese workers is at 4800 Kyat

https://www.frontiermyanmar.net/en/hard-labour-for-migrant-workers-on-the-yangon-circle-line

Ministry of Transport U Thant Sin Maung inspecting the railway rehabilitation from Yangon to Ne Pyi Taw




__ https://www.facebook.com/TranscomNewsJournal/posts/2660681133981314


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Taking a US$125 million loan from Korea EXIM Bank for track rehabilitation from Mandalay to Mandalay-Myintgyina in addition to a US$45 million loan from from Economic Development Cooperation Fund (EDCF) of the EXIM Bank for purchasing 100 new air-conditioned carriages from Dawonsys Company 


https://elevenmyanmar.com/news/mr-plans-to-sign-mou-with-exim-bank-to-take-the-loans


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Track rehabilitation from Yangon to Taungoo as reported by Yankin Maung



__ https://www.facebook.com/yankin.maung.77/posts/2712474635678473


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Flood and Heavy rain that cut Yangon - Mandalay main trunk line at Tawi station - Painzalu station on 5 August 2020 have been repaired and reopened on 6 August 2020. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/bayint.naung.16121/posts/751476825396709





__ https://www.facebook.com/bayint.naung.16121/posts/751580692052989





__ https://www.facebook.com/bayint.naung.16121/posts/752658258611899


----------



## Ghostpoet (Nov 29, 2016)

Wisarut said:


> Flood and Heavy rain that cut Yangon - Mandalay main trunk line at Tawi station - Painzalu station on 5 August 2020 have been repaired and reopened on 6 August 2020.


The line was repaired and reopened in one day?

Ghostpoet


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Ghostpoet said:


> The line was repaired and reopened in one day?
> 
> Ghostpoet


Well, that section has the maximum speed of 5 kph as expected.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Rehabilitation of Yangon circle line which JICA has grant the loan - raising the platforms, using airconditioned DMUs and the major improvement of Mingladon station along with the erection of level crossing flyovers 






ヤンゴン環状鉄道改修事業 | ODA見える化サイト







www.jica.go.jp


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

New Diesel Electric Multiple Unit (DEMU) type rolling stocks, manufactured in Japan, for the operation in Yangon-Mandalay Railway have been shipped from Niigata Port of Japan to Myanmar on August 21st, 2020. These DEMU-type rolling stock are the very first to use in railway operation in Myanmar.

Through the implementation of “Yangon-Mandalay Railway Improvement Project”, public transport and the capacity of railway transportation and related facilities will be improved, thereby contributing to socioeconomic development of Myanmar.




__ https://www.facebook.com/yankin.maung.77/posts/2741279316131338


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Let's see when the line to neighbor countries will be implemented


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Report from MRTV about the new set of DEMU with a total price tag of 64 Million US Dollars has been delivered to Thiwala Port before being brought to the Myanmar Railway networks



__ https://www.facebook.com/mrtvwebmediaportal/posts/3412502375462231


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Placing the order for 180 DEMU carriage + 30 trial carriages with total price tag of 409 Million US Dollars with max speed of 100 kph from Spanish CAF (Construcciones y Auxiliar de Ferrocarriles) with Mitsubishi Trading as an agent for both Yangon ring line and Yangon - Mandalay trunk line to be delivered in the following fashion : First batch for Yangon ring line in April 2023, Second Batch for Yangon ring line in April 2024, First Batch for Yangon - Mandalay trunk line in November 2023 and the Last Batch for Yangon - Mandalay trunk line in 2025, the same year when Yangon - Mandalay track rehabilitation is done while Yangon ring line rehabilitation will be done in December 2020 and the new signal for Yangon ring line will be done in 2021. Maynmar railway has already gotten 24 new DEMU from Niigata Transys with Marubeni as the distributor with the price tag of 64 Million US Dollars 


https://myanmar.mmtimes.com/news/143374.html


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Now, I just have learnt that Niigata Transys DEMU for Myanmar Railway has the code name as Niigata DMF 13HZA








မီးရထား Cele မြိ (MR Cele City) 🇲🇲 | ဘာရယ်တောမဟုတ်ပါဘူး ခေါင်းထဲပေါလာတာလေးပေါ


ဘာရယ်တောမဟုတ်ပါဘူး ခေါင်းထဲပေါလာတာလေးပေါ မြန်မာ့မီးရထားမှာ DEMU ဆိုတာ သုံလာခဲ့တာကြာပါပြီ ဒါပေမဲ့ အသစ် ေတွမဟုဘဲဂျပန်ကသုံပြီသား တစ်ပတ်ရစ်တွေသုံလာခဲ့တာ နှစ်ချီနေပါပြီ မြန်မာ့မီးရထားအနေနဲ့...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

All the express trains of Myanmar Railway suspended due to the outbreak of Covid-19 Epidemic



__ https://www.facebook.com/mrtvwebmediaportal/posts/3486298474749287


https://www.mrtv.gov.mm/mm/news-89865


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

From what I have read I have found that even though Myanmar Government agree that the main trunk line (Yangon - Mandalay) must be rehabilitated to allow locomotives with 20-ton axle load to pass with maximum speed of 100 kph, the other important main lines do not have such a luck to get such concession. The main line from Mandalay to Myitkyina will have the maximum axle load of 17 tons and max speed of 80 kph. Same thing can be said to Yangon - Pyay - Taungdwingyi - Bagan to support tourist business as well as rice business. Similar thing can be said to the section from Yangon - Bago - Thaton - Mottama - Mawlamyine. Furthermore, existing bridges must be widened in addition to the increasing axle loads. So, Chinese loan, South Korean loan and Japanese loan from JICA and ADB are in need. Is it correct? Is there anything gone missing? 



__ https://www.facebook.com/TranscomNewsJournal/posts/1775953155787454


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Development for Yangon central station on the existing Yangon station are with 6 zones of development on 25.7 Hectares of land with the price tag of 2510 Million US Dollars to be done in 2026
Aye Chan Sett


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Development plan for Yangon Central station on 25.7 Hectares of Railway land around Yangon Central station with a price tag of 2510 Million US Dollars to be done by Oxley from Singapore, Min Dhama from Myanmar and Sumitomo from Japan including the creation of 1.09 Million Square Meter commercial space on 14.5 hectares of railway allocated for commercial development including the new 20 high rise buildings and some of them are the new apartments for railway men with a price tag of 30 million US Dollars along with the major renovation of Yangon central station building. The leasing payment will be at 7.2 Million US Dollars per hectare of land though. 

Myanmar railway men are working for track rehabilitation on 46-km Yangon circle line and 620 km main trunk line from Yangon to Mandalay. 
Japanese Firm Joins Consortium for Yangon Station Redevelopment 
Singapore's Oxley bags Yangon station project - Construction News Hong Kong and Macau 








Yangon Central Railway Station






www.oxley.com.sg


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Mitsubishi Corp. got the contract to produce 66 DMUs for 46-km Yangon circle line with Max Speed of 60 kph and 180 DMUs for 620-km Yangon - Mandalay trunk line with max speed of 100 kph and total price tag of 69,000 Million Yen (663.2 Million US Dollars) and Construcciones y Auxiliar de Ferrocarriles (CAF) from Spain has been the rolling stock producer for Mitsubishi. DMUs from CAF-Mitsubishi would cut down the travel time along 46-km Yangon circular line from 170 minutes to 110 minutes while cutting down the travel time along 620-km Yangon - Mandalay main trunk line from 15 hours to 8 hours. Those DMUs will be delivered from 2023 to 2025.
Mitsubishi Corp. wins $663m train car contract in Myanmar
Myanma Railways orders two train fleets



__ https://www.facebook.com/thetaung.htike/posts/4677945222278484





__ https://www.facebook.com/MyanmarPublicMedia/posts/228216135343849





__ https://www.facebook.com/eoj.mm/posts/1530936837108285


Mitsubishi Corporation - Press Room - 2020 - MC Signs Rolling Stock Contracts with Myanma Railways | Mitsubishi Corporation


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Here are 28 New CRRC Sifang passenger carriages for Myanmar Railways (14 Upper Class Carriages and 14 Ordinary class Carriages) with a price tag of 80 Million Renminbi Yuan using Air Spring just like SRT CRRC Changchun. These new carriages have arrived at Thilawa Deep Sea Port by COSCO on 5 January 2021. Each carriage has the dimension of 19.25 meter long x 2.819 meter wide x 3.478 meter high (63.16 feet long x 9.25 feet wide x 11.41 feet high) with the weight of 30.535 Metric tons 



__ https://www.facebook.com/yankin.maung.77/posts/2860318330894102





__ https://www.facebook.com/yankin.maung.77/posts/2860349640890971


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Burmese media has raised the issue on studies on the railway from Mandalay to the new Deep Sea Port at Kyakphyu by China Railway Eryuan Engineering Group (CREEG) to connect with Muse - Mandalay railway while Muse - Mandalay railway has to connect with Dali - Ruili railway (Shweli in Burmese language) which is to be opened in 2023. First of all is the transparency issues since Chinese investors flatly refuse to tell the local people about this new railway projects in details while those Chinese investors keep hoarding the paddy fields and other arable land from the local Burmese landlords and peasants through the cash as well as bribery. Now, many Burmese people have started calling Chinese investors as "Dirty Pigs" who are going to become the new masters after rendering Burmese people as Chinese slaves. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/mandalayindepthnews/posts/1019107885279333


----------



## daeng_jal (Jul 13, 2008)

^^
the Chinese would be building meter gauge or standard gauge?


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

daeng_jal said:


> ^^
> the Chinese would be building meter gauge or standard gauge?


As you expect on Mainland China, you should not even need to ask any further.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Now, I have learnt that Mandalay- Muse - Ruili (Shweli) railway







that connects to Kunming - Dali - Gaoligong tunnel - Baoshan - Ruili railway will be 500 km long with max speed of 160 kph and a price tag







of 9000 million US dollars







while Mandalay - Kyaukphyu Deep Sea Port will be 650 km long with max speed at 160 kph with a price tag of 7500 million US dollars







even though NLD government wish to cut down the cost for this line to 1300 million US Dollars








https://www.facebook.com/groups/370859346642508/permalink/1207033296358438/


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Rehabilitation of Yangon-Insein section and ta nyin kone - Tamwe section of Yangong circle line by The Golden Taung company who has started their works on 21 December 2018 are done. However, there are only three trains running in Yangon circular line due to Covid-19 



__ https://www.facebook.com/uzawlwin.dtm/posts/1107669053017960





__ https://www.facebook.com/pyimyanmarnews/posts/3666949503340815



From this news, we have learnt that there are 3 sections for Yangon - Taungoo track rehabilitation 
1. Yangon - Bago (CP-101),
2. bago-Nyaung Lay Pin - ( CP-102),
3. Nyaung Lay Pin-Taungoo (CP-103).



__ https://www.facebook.com/NewsWatchJournal/posts/3598745196829922


----------

